# String in stool--I knew it!



## Island_Mama (Jul 12, 2006)

I fed my DD banana (yes yes I know she's not 6 months yet, a couple of weeks early) and she had this stringy stuff in her poop. I know now for sure it was the banana, but at the time I wasn't sure, so I took it to her Peds office. A nurse AND a doctor told me she ate string.







: I kept telling them she's with me 24/7 I would know if she got a hold of some string, I kept asking if it could be the banana, but they kept saying no she ate string.
You would think they would know something like that.
I found out from my lactation specialist it IS from the banana, the she scolded me for not waiting.







She just cries and cries for stuff when I'm eating.

Is the string in the poop mean she's not digesting it well yet? or is it normal? I did take out the middle seeds too, btw.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

I fed my DS Banana yesterday and his poop looked just fine. Also, I haven't seen strings in bananas, mine looked more like I chewed it before I gave it to DS. Maybe you want to lay it off for a couple of weeks.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Yep the string thing from bananas...been there, done that


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Hee hee, I actually found some red fuzz from a stuffed toy in DD's poop one day! She had a little bit of banana too, the other week, and it came out looking like banana.







Not quite ready for it yet I don't think!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissE* 
I haven't seen strings in bananas

Don't they have like, little stringy yellow... strings... in them? On the peel?

It's been a while since I've eaten banana.







:


----------



## Tendaironi (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah it looks like tiny worms in their stool right? I had left mushed up banana on ds's bib too and those stringy things were there too.


----------



## TirzhaZ (Jun 15, 2007)

DD loves banana and yes, we've had the stringy too. It looks like a bunch of little brown strings hanging out in her poo! I wouldn't worry too much about it. And not all babies wait until 6 months to be ready for solids. DD is 7 months old and loving solids and still gets the strings.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Ah yes, the strings. Dd got those the first couple times with bananas... the very first time, her poo smelled like bananas!

She ate grass when we were camping recently. Grass survives a baby's digestive tract completely unscathed.


----------



## TonyaW (Dec 5, 2006)

My son has the banana strings too every time he eats banana. I think this is normal because if you make banana bread you will see these stringy type things in the baked bread too.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hibana* 
She ate grass when we were camping recently. Grass survives a baby's digestive tract completely unscathed.









OMG, I almost woke up DS from his nap when I read that.

I too have a baby who is VERY excited to start eating solids. I am moving in two weeks, and I think I will start then. He will be just over 5 months. Not quite 6 like I wanted to wait till, but he cries so much for anything I am eating.

I didn't realize that you had to remove the brown seeds from bananas when you gave it to them. I was just going to smush up one on my plate and let him dip his fingers in and lick them off. Now, I am wondering if that is not a good idea?


----------



## Island_Mama (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
OMG, I almost woke up DS from his nap when I read that.

I too have a baby who is VERY excited to start eating solids. I am moving in two weeks, and I think I will start then. He will be just over 5 months. Not quite 6 like I wanted to wait till, but he cries so much for anything I am eating.

I didn't realize that you had to remove the brown seeds from bananas when you gave it to them. I was just going to smush up one on my plate and let him dip his fingers in and lick them off. Now, I am wondering if that is not a good idea?

I don't know if you need to remove them or not, just what my mom told me to do, but then she's been bugging me to feed my DD foods since 3 months







:

I think bananas get her stuck, she grumbles trying to make poop, but I tried green peas this week and she loved them and had no trouble with her bm.
She screams for my food and juice (never gave her) whenever I am eating, and since I am still having to supplement with formula, maybe 10 oz a day, I am hoping I can wean off the formula and use the solids as supplement instead.


----------

